# Smelt



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

How many other keepers are using smelt as a staple? My RBP go nuts for them! Never hits the sand. During thawing if I dump some of the tank water back in… they are the piranha that the movies are made of!!! I may not have the coloration we strive for… but as far as aggression… my reds far exceed my expectations!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Smelt has always been of my staples!..One of the best things to give your piranha!...Highly Recommended!!..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

I really don't have a staple for my p's. I'm always mixing it up, keeps them happy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of my P's like it, some dont... depends on their mood... picky bastards


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

All mine love it


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

My old Reds loved them, but now I'm having trouble finding it. Yeah I can go to Petco and pay an arm and a leg for it, but I used to get it from a local grocery store for crazy cheap.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

When I use to have p's, I always kept a nice stock of smelt handy for them.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I use it as a staple for my Marginatus, he prefers scallops to be honest...he's got expensive taste!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I wish my elong liked it, bought a huge bag for $4 but he doesn't seem to like it at all


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Where do we get it?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> My old Reds loved them, but now I'm having trouble finding it. Yeah I can go to Petco and pay an arm and a leg for it, but I used to get it from a local grocery store for crazy cheap.


I think Global Foods Market is pretty close to where you work, north of 44 hwy on Lindbergh (or Kirkwood Rd...whichever that street is called there - it changes names a couple times as you head south). I buy my smelt there....they sell ethnic foods and have a lot of pretty cheap frozen fish there, like any good ethnic/chinese market should. ;-)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

65galhex said:


> Where do we get it?


Most local food stores and/or grocery stores have them in stock (especially big chains like Giant, Safeway, etc.)...They should be in the frozen seafood section!...


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet man thanks!


----------

